# Buffing + nail polish question.



## YoursEvermore (Dec 28, 2006)

So, my fiance bought me a really nice buffing block for Christmas and I used it the other day. It's awesome! (SeacretSpa.com is where you can get one, if you're interested) It made my nails really polished looking, like I was wearing clear gloss.

It's been a few days and my nails are still shiny. So, my question is, will the previous buffing affect the staying power/chip resistance of any nail polish I put on now? I always swipe my nails with nail polish remover before I put on a base coat, anyway, just to get rid of any oils/dirt that may be there. TIA!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 30, 2006)

I use a buffing/shining file from Etre nails and I shine with the grey part and then put my polish straight on my nail. I don't think it effects the staying power at all. It actually makes your polish look shinier and prettier IMO.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 7, 2007)

I think buffing before using polish makes it go on better because your nails are smooth. I don't think it affects the staying power of the polish.


----------



## lightnlovly (Feb 6, 2007)

I think that buffing your nails first gives the nailpolish a better base...it's nice and smooth. I love my lil buffing block---the shine stays for like 2 weeks. I usually end up not even using nail polish, cuz it's soo pretty!


----------



## missnadia (Feb 7, 2007)

I too think that it makes the polish stay on a bit longer.. I always buff my nails before putting polish on them..


----------

